# DiSC correlations



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you familiar with DiSC? If so, have you noticed any correlations between the DiSC assessment and MBTI?


----------



## Olde Irish (Apr 5, 2013)

I am an INTJ and a DCis. Not sure if it is a correlation or if any system that has 4-16 combinations really just cover the same material with different names.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I did a free disc test and got 42% D, 42% I, 14% S and 2% C, with the description: 

You have a strong inner motivation to influence people and circumstances. You thrive on competitive situations and challenging assignments. 
The stresses and pressures of everyday work and life are unlikely to reduce your effectiveness and enthusiasm.


Hmmmmmmm I can see some correlations

High D - ExxJ
Low D - IxxP

High I - ExFx
Low I - IxTx

High S - IxxJ
Low S - ExxP

High C - xSxJ
Low C - xNxP


----------



## marsec (Nov 6, 2012)

Berens picked up on some of this when doing her book on "Interaction Styles" I believe (though she could have gotten it from somewhere)

C = INFJ, ISTJ, INTJ, ISTP
D = ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, ENFJ
S = INTP, ISFP, ISFJ, INFP
i = ENFP, ESFP, ENTP, ESFJ

http://www.interactionstyles.com


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

In case anyone was interested, there are 15 typical patterns/profiles for DiSC:

DiSC Profile Test - 15 Classical Patterns (1 of 20)


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

I came across this document from an authoritative source on MBTI:

https://www.cpp.com/pdfs/MBTI-with-DISC.pdf


----------



## emspace (Aug 5, 2015)

Except this is missing my profile: LEVEL. I took the DISC (not DiSC) profile a few years ago and came out rather even on all 4 traits. It’s been difficult to find any information on LEVELs. Basically, I’ve been coached that it means I can and will shift into any of the 4 quadrants based on the current need.

It’s completely true. Depending on the group dynamics, I always occupy the role that is least represented. When I’m with anyone who is stronger in any behaviour, I withdraw to one of the others that they’re not dominant in. I seem to have a strong need for balance. 

This means that different people think of me as a slightly different version of me. Some people think I’m mainly serious and logical (C), but I’m very I-S around my partner (very D-C) who thinks I’m the biggest goofball. OTOH, at work, I come across more D because no one else on my team (including my team leader) is dominant in D and I feel that someone has to be.

After getting this result, I felt a lot better about my chameleon behaviour, as the profile explained behaviour that could be considered manipulative, insincere, inauthentic or whatever. I used to worry about what it meant about me. The LEVEL profile made me feel much better about myself.

Also, I’m *NTP according to every MBTI test I’ve ever taken. Don’t know how MBTI correlates with my DISC.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have never heard of DISC before, but I took a test. It did not give me much, but I am apparently C/S.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I have taken the DISC tests on a variety of sites numerous times and pretty much every time it I get high D and high C, even when I try to manipulate the results. It is pretty spot on in my opinion. I'm not even sure how to correlate with the MBTI at this point.

Update...I just took the Tony Robbins DISC test, and I think it is the best free online DISC test. I think it pretty much makes the results of previous free online DISC tests irrelevant. Google Tony Robbins DISC test if interested. You'll have to register, but it is free. I was high on C-S-D on this one unlike most other one where I where I am high on D-C. 

Here is a page that goes through the descriptions of various types: 
http://fourtemperaments.com/Description2.htm 

It should be easier to correlate them to different types with the link.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

I actually like this theory a lot. 

Generally, I think D correlates with ExTx (mostly ESTP or ExTJ), I with xxFP, S with xxFJ and C with IxTx (mostly IxTP).

Of course, this is very general, and you will have overlaps, such as a lot of ENTPs being I, etc.

When it comes to functions, D would correlate with Se and Te, I with Pe/Fi, S with Fe/Pi and C with Ti/Si (and Ni, but less so).


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

PaladinX said:


> Are you familiar with DiSC? If so, have you noticed any correlations between the DiSC assessment and MBTI?


At first glance I'd agree with what others have said above:

*Dominance *= In Charge Interaction Style (EST, ENJ) _or_ ExTx _or_ ExxJ(Je)

*Influence *= Get Things Going Interaction Style (ESF, ENP) _or_ ExFx _or_ ExxP(Pe)

*Steadiness *= Behind the Scenes Interaction Style (ISF, INP) _or_ IxFx _or_ IxxP(Ji)

*Conscientiousness *= Chart the Course Interaction Style (IST, INJ) _or_ IxTx _or_ IxxJ(Pi)

_"or"_ because those are not exactly equivalent; the interaction styles aren't cleanly divided by letters or by functions. e.g. ENFJ is In Charge while the other 3 ExFx are Get Things Going, and ESFJ despite being ExxJ is Get Things Going.

I just took a free online test (lol, you know how those go ) and it gave me I>D. Which actually fits with my interaction style (Get Things Going). Haha.

Also, IDK if DiSC and DISC (with capital "I") are different things...

_Lol oops I just realized this thread is kinda old and that I've already thanked a bunch of posts, which means I must have already read it and forgot I did. lulz._


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm ENTP with high I. Like...when my company did it I was the "I" example. 

I would imagine:

D= ExxJ
I= ExxP
S= IxFx
C= IxTx


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I just took this recently and got DC (or CD). I thought it sounded pretty close to MBTI INTJ descriptions: 



> This 'U'-shaped profile is not uncommon. It represents a highly formal and structured individual with a forceful and blunt style. This type of person believes in getting things right, and is rarely afraid to state their mind robustly and directly. Of all possible DISC profiles, this style probably represents the least forthcoming in personal or emotional matters; individuals of this type tend to be remote and somewhat isolated, preferring to keep their own counsel.


https://www.axiomsoftware.com/disc/interpretations/disc-interpretation-high-d-c.php

Shared it with an INTP friend and he got DS.. which apparently is far more unusual than DC (on a second test, I got high on D, S, and C, which I find less plausible).


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, at least I don't have to fear the necro!

I am (very) high I / high S. wtf is that INFP lol?


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Ixim said:


> Well, at least I don't have to fear the necro!
> 
> I am (very) high I / high S. wtf is that INFP lol?


It's about what I'd expect from an xNFP.


----------



## Fellast (Feb 27, 2021)

Very high I, then D&S(D much higher) with nearly no C. I'm an ENFP
make sense


----------

